# connecting DVD player to a monitor using HDMI cable



## dsf001 (Jan 11, 2018)

I am trying to connect a DVD player to a monitor using an HDMI cable. The DVD player and monitor both have an HDMI port. When I connected them with an HDMI cable, powered on both devices, and loaded a standard DVD into the player, I could see that the player had started playing but the monitor was just blank. The DVD player is a Sylvania model # SDVD1096 S/N A1708216170000883, and the monitor is an ASUS model # VW266 S/N 98LMTF027212. The DVD player also came with a red, yellow, and white cable. On the back of the DVD player are 7 circular ports labeled as follows: Y (green), Pb/Cb (blue), Pr/Cr (red), R (red), L (white), Video (yellow), Coaxial (orange). On the back of the monitor are 8 circular ports labeled as follows: Audio In (1 black and 1 light green), Y (green), Pb (blue), Pr (red), R (red), L (white), SPDIF (orange). I have no idea how to set this up so I tried a few configurations, but all of them just resulted in a blank screen:
First I just connected the HDMI cable to both devices and tested it, but that didn't work. 
Then I left the HDMI cable plugged in and also connected R to R, L to L, and Video to SPDIF. 
Then I kept these same connections except I connected Coaxial to SPDIF. 
Lastly I disconnected the HDMI cable and repeated each of the last two configurations. 
Is the correct configuration not one of the above, or do I need additional cables, or are these two devices not compatible?


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Y (green), Pb/Cb (blue), Pr/Cr (red) - Those are for component cables...








You don't need these because you have the dvd and monitor connected via an hdmi cable.

****************************************************************************************

*User Manual download located here - **https://www.asus.com/supportonly/VW266H/HelpDesk_Manual/*
*
Page nine of manual shows a Input Select Button (second button from the right hand side) on bottom front of monitor to switch type of input VGA,DVI,HDMI or Component input signal. Press that button until HDMI input is selected*


----------



## dsf001 (Jan 11, 2018)

It didn't work with just the HDMI cable. Any ideas what the problem could be?


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

dsf001 said:


> Any ideas what the problem could be?


Unfortunately no but maybe someone else here at TSG will.


----------



## Jek111 (Jan 31, 2018)

Did you switch source or input on your tv?


----------



## lynx1021 (Jan 7, 2014)

Did you see 2Twenty2 post about the input change button?? "*Page nine of manual shows a Input Select Button (second button from the right hand side) on bottom front of monitor to switch type of input VGA,DVI,HDMI or Component input signal. Press that button until HDMI input is selected"*


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok... just brainstorming here, to add to the other good suggestions.

First... (this is kind of a dumb one, but just asking....) are you sure the DVD is good? It doesn't have an international code or anything to prevent it from playing.

Otherwise, HDMI to HDMI connections should work. The others are right; make sure you choose the correct input on the monitor.

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/944992/Sylvania-Sdvd1096.html?page=5#manual

Also, you may want to assure the output on the DVD is set up correctly.


----------

